# Can any cichlid go in a community tropical tank?



## Geddonight (Aug 7, 2009)

Out of curiosity, does anyone know of a cichlid peaceful enough to get along in a community tank?

Stocking list:
Snails
Corys
14" Dragon Goby
Serpae Tetras
Cherry Barbs
Neon Tetras
Leopard Danios
White Cloud Minnows

Thoughts?


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Nope. I can't think of any that would work. Maybe someone else can though.

Why don't you get another tank for some african cichlids? I'm sure you would enjoy them. Be sure to do your "homework" first though & learn about the fish you want to keep & get a tank that's big enough. Really you should get a tank bigger than what is big enough :lol:. Almost everybody wishes they would have got bigger :roll: .


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

some new world cichlids can get along with those, try the rams or dwarf cockatoos


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

How big is this tank, dimensions? Are you adding salt for the goby?


----------



## Geddonight (Aug 7, 2009)

The current tank is a 46 bowfront, though it's sitting on my 75 gal oceanic stand and we're deliberating what to do with it.

I guess I may have given the wrong impression--I'm pretty involved into cichlids. I have an entire fish room in my basement devoted to Malawi and CA cichlids. We're just trying to figure out if I should just put a cichlid tank upstairs for show, rather than the tropical tank. Neither I nor my girlfriend are too attached to any of the community fish, except her dragon goby, since she's had it for 3+ years. We don't add enough salt to make the tank brackish, but we do add 2Tbsp/5gal.

Just throwing thoughts out there. :wink:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I've kept Lamp brevis and Alto. sp "Sumbu Compressiceps Shell" in with community fish and done well with them in the past. If that doesn't float your boat, you certainly could try some Apistogramma, or as mentioned above Rams. With the 75 gallon, you might even be able to try some Pelvicachromis taeniatus, which typically stay a little smaller than pulcher.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Dunno about a cichlid peaceful enough :-? I always found Serpae Tetras to be absolute horrors in communities. :wink: If that one was not there might suggest Paracyprichromis nigrippinis if your pH is high enough. brevis yep a good suggestion, ornatipinnis also not too troublesome as an alternative shelly as is a small Altolamp again depending on your hardness/pH though I guess.
If soft then yep lots of the smaller Apistos would go well I think.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh and Neolamprologus signatus seems not to cause other fish problems for me.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

apistograma is the name i couldn't think of but those are the dwarf cockatoos right?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

cjacob316 said:


> apistograma is the name i couldn't think of but those are the dwarf cockatoos right?


Dwarf Cockatoos (Apistogramma cacautoides) is but one species of MANY Apistogrammas, but yes.


----------



## gapzero (Oct 25, 2009)

i keep neolamprologus brichardi and leleupi


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

gapzero said:


> i keep neolamprologus brichardi and leleupi


Congratulations. 

They aren't fish to be mixed in a community tank like the OP is asking though.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

well those are the one's that are comprabale to color with the peacocks, the one's i know if that is


----------



## aj2494 (Sep 27, 2009)

I keep a pair of calvus and six brevis with three cories, and never have a problem. I also keep four leleupi with two tiger barbs, 4 black ruby barbs, and two bengal loaches with absolutely zero problems. I also used to keep transcriptus with the barbs and loaches. Not even a frayed fin caused by any of the cichlids in these tanks. So, yes, you have options, as far as my experience goes.


----------



## lmhollist (Aug 7, 2009)

What about kribensis (pelvicachromis pulcher) for a community tank? I don't know if a pair would work out... but maybe a single speciman would be interesting? We have quite a bit of plant growth and some nice macro algae on the decorations in the tank so I think a herbivorous cichlid would be a nice option ('m not too worried about plants getting chewed on, they seem to recover from getting torn up pretty quickly). Has anyone kept these successfully in a community or know much about them? I've read the profile but I guess I'd like to know about people's personal experiences with this cichlid.


----------



## aj2494 (Sep 27, 2009)

I kept kribs together in a community for a very long time. They were great also. The only reason I got rid of them was because my heater fried my tank and killed everything. They even did so well in the setup that they bred every week or so. Sorry I forgot about them.


----------

